# New Boss on my Tundra



## bucket

Sems to handle it just as well or better than my Fords and Chevys. Hardly squats when raised.


----------



## PerfectEarth

That's a VERY good looking setup.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

bucket;1124986 said:


> Sems to handle it just as well or better than my Fords and Chevys. Hardly squats when raised.


I miss my tundra...... Awesome looking rig!!!!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

bucket;1124986 said:


> Sems to handle it just as well or better than my Fords and Chevys. Hardly squats when raised.


VERY nice set up. makes me miss my tundra... alot. 7'6''?... whats the length?


----------



## bucket

thanks! its a 7'6" standard duty.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

Got any pics of it raised?


----------



## yamahatim

Onebadbowtie86;1125682 said:


> Got any pics of it raised?


Not without the frame bending and the rear wheels on the ground.:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice plow and Tundra. I love my Tundra. It plows great. I wanted to put a Boss trip edge on it but, the Boss dealer said it would be to heavy for it. So I put a 7.5 SD Fisher on it.


----------



## ajslands

Onebadbowtie86;1125682 said:


> Got any pics of it raised?


Ya strange that he took a picture of it lowered. Throw a super duty on there and see what happens.


----------



## ajslands

mercer_me;1125911 said:


> Very nice plow and Tundra. I love my Tundra. It plows great. I wanted to put a Boss trip edge on it but, the Boss dealer said it would be to heavy for it. So I put a 7.5 SD Fisher on it.


According to this bisquit it would be way too heavy for a ford or chevy too!


----------



## mercer_me

ajslands;1125923 said:


> According to this bisquit it would be way too heavy for a ford or chevy too!


Lets not start a brand war. Any 1/2 ton besides a Titan could handle that plow.


----------



## H20-32

*Nice setup*

Had a 9' BOSS TE on my Tundra today.Plow raised up truck dropped 1" @ front wheel wells. Bucket your truck will handle that plow very well. Good luck let the white stuff fly.


----------



## ajslands

H20-32;1125993 said:


> Had a 9' BOSS TE on my Tundra today.Plow raised up truck dropped 1" @ front wheel wells. Bucket your truck will handle that plow very well. Good luck let the white stuff fly.


I'm sorry but I don't believe you!


----------



## ajslands

mercer_me;1125934 said:


> Lets not start a brand war..


Okay.


----------



## bucket

here it is raised.


----------



## Snowzilla

Looks great! Did you tweak the suspension to handle? Looks to handle it incredibly well if nothing was done.


----------



## 91AK250

we installed one the other day it was a 7'6" vee. he had no ballest and it did drop alittle but seemed to handle it ok. good looking truck!


----------



## mercer_me

bucket;1126314 said:


> here it is raised.


It doesn't squat much at all. Mine only squats 3/4". How much does that plow weigh?


----------



## bucket

no ballast in back in pics. plow weighs about 600#. truck does have a 3' lift in front and 1" lift in rear.


----------



## H20-32

*Boss 7.5 SD on tundra*

Here are photo's of my Boss 7.5 SD with wings.Will mount 9' TE and get pics for the non believes.


----------



## RepoMan207

What H20 isn't telling you is that he put a jack stand under the front end so it wouldn't drop any further! :laughing:


Sorry man, I just had to!


----------



## RepoMan207

I also noticed that you removed the Foil & Wings for you lift demonstration.....is that sorta like the straw that broke the camels back?


----------



## mercer_me

H20-32;1126694 said:


> Here are photo's of my Boss 7.5 SD with wings.Will mount 9' TE and get pics for the non believes.


Nice truck H2O. How does the Tundra handle 9' of plow?


----------



## Snowzilla

H20-32;1126694 said:


> Here are photo's of my Boss 7.5 SD with wings.Will mount 9' TE and get pics for the non believes.
> 
> H20-32, looks like you have an array of plow trucks. Do you prefer using any particular one over the other?


----------



## H20-32

*Repoman207*

Its all good, I left the door open. How bout those Pats.Happy Bird Day


----------



## H20-32

*Mercer me*

The tundra handles 9' no problem, if it becomes a problem 1 minute and the wings are off back too 7.5


----------



## ajslands

H20-32;1127084 said:


> The tundra handles 9' no problem, if it becomes a problem 1 minute and the wings are off back too 7.5


So it's not a 9' plow. It's a 7.5' plow with wings. Go put a 9' super duty plow on there and raise it and take a picture!


----------



## H20-32

*Snowzilla*

The Tundra would be my 1 st choice. The Ford & GMC are base models, no creature comforts. The Mitsubishi is a beast, std no creature comforts.


----------



## ajslands

H20-32;1127095 said:


> The Tundra would be my 1 st choice. The Ford & GMC are base models, no creature comforts. The Mitsubishi is a beast, std no creature comforts.


****subishi 

You and I would never get along if you were my neighbor.


----------



## H20-32

*Ajsland*

Would you prefer a BOSS 9' XT or the BOSS 9' TE for the proof photo's


----------



## ajslands

I'd like to see xt


----------



## H20-32

Done 9' XT, pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## ajslands

H20-32;1127122 said:


> Done 9' XT, pics to follow tomorrow.


Lol :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

subscribed


----------



## RepoMan207

Someone get TCLA in here, we're going to need that popcorn machine ASAP!


----------



## Hedgehog

Hey Bucket,
What size tires do you have on your truck? I recently re-installed my 7'6" Curtis Home Pro on my 2011 Tundra and I have a liftkit on the way. 4" for front, 2" for rear.


----------



## ajslands

The mounts are diffrent so how are you getting a 9' plow on your truck?


----------



## mercer_me

ajslands;1127564 said:


> The mounts are diffrent so how are you getting a 9' plow on your truck?


The Boss website says you can put any plow on any truck becouse the mounts are the same.



The Boss;1127564 said:


> Unlike other snow plow manufacturers whose wiring harness and hitch systems are restricted to operating just one type of plow (straight blade or multiposition), THE BOSS Universal Attachment System and wiring harness allows you to operate any BOSS Straight-Blade or Power-V Plow with the same truck--simply by changing the control. If you own more than one BOSS plow with either the SmartHitch2 or RT3 Attachment System--whether they are Power-V, Straight-Blade or both--one truck can operate all of them.


http://www.bossplow.com/products/smarttechnology/smarthitch2/index


----------



## ajslands

mercer_me;1127599 said:


> The Boss website says you can put any plow on any truck becouse the mounts are the same.
> Idk man, my buddy has an older poly plow sport duty on his jeep and I looked at my mount Nd you can clearly see the mount for the super duty is bigger than the sport.
> W/e
> I realy don't care. I'm gonna go tell Santa what I want for Christmas.


----------



## ajslands

mercer_me;1127599 said:


> The Boss website says you can put any plow on any truck becouse the mounts are the same.
> 
> ]


you must have missed this

(Excludes Sport-Duty plows, Municipal plows are interchangable within the 10' class only.)


----------



## mercer_me

ajslands;1127637 said:


> you must have missed this
> 
> (Excludes Sport-Duty plows, Municipal plows are interchangable within the 10' class only.)


He has a Super Duty.


----------



## RepoMan207

I could be mistaken, but, I think they were discussing the Tundra.



H20-32;1127084 said:


> The tundra handles 9' no problem, if it becomes a problem 1 minute and the wings are off back too 7.5





ajslands;1127091 said:


> So it's not a 9' plow. It's a 7.5' plow with wings. Go put a 9' super duty plow on there and raise it and take a picture!





H20-32;1127095 said:


> The Tundra would be my 1 st choice. The Ford & GMC are base models, no creature comforts. The Mitsubishi is a beast, std no creature comforts.





H20-32;1127106 said:


> Would you prefer a BOSS 9' XT or the BOSS 9' TE for the proof photo's





ajslands;1127109 said:


> I'd like to see xt





H20-32;1127122 said:


> Done 9' XT, pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't think it can handle a 9'2" Boss V XT. But acording to the Boss website his mounts are the same.


----------



## RepoMan207

Yeah I don't know about the whole mount thing as I'm not a Boss guy. What your saying could be very much accurate. I can tell you this though, He is off his rocker.



H20-32;1127084 said:


> The tundra handles 9' no problem, if it becomes a problem 1 minute and the wings are off back too 7.5


So which is it? Is it, or isn't it a problem. It's not just going change minute to minute.


----------



## H20-32

*Tundra*

First off this is a thread,just letting Bucket the orignal post know that his Tundra will be fine with his new setup.My reply #12 was just stating to Bucket that a 9' BOSS TE only dropped my frontend 1".I only hitched up to just help a friend with his 9' TE doing some maintance for him.Also the Boss mounting for the sport duties & 10'ers are different.As a stated to AJSLAND Boss 9' XT mounted up on my Tundra, just to add a little more weight curb guards and deflector with no ballast in the truck.The combo I run SD 7.5 with wings gives me more options whether its driveways or parking lots. So here are the pics, get out the popcorn.I only hope we all have great winter plowwing the white stuff $$$$$$$$$.




























This one is for repoman.........










Don't forget to help our troops, sign up for SCFT www.projectevergreen.com


----------



## ajslands

Snap.........

All in all nice looking plow good color too!


----------



## mercer_me

WOW That thing hardly squats.


----------



## bucket

h20-32....thanks for the pics!
hedgehog....tires are 275/70/18 all terrain ko's with a 3/1 toytec lift.


----------



## the new boss 92

ajslands;1127749 said:


> Snap.........
> 
> All in all nice looking plow good color too!


bet a 9 footer would put yours to shame!!!!


----------



## ajslands

the new boss 92;1128793 said:


> bet a 9 footer would put yours to shame!!!!


I could put a 9'2 on mine!


----------



## the new boss 92

but the real question would be why the 8'2 then?


----------



## ajslands

the new boss 92;1128942 said:


> but the real question would be why the 8'2 then?


:laughing: that's all I could afford. Plus I wanted to be able to fit through bank drive throughs and i wasn't able to do that with my 8'6" (I could with some but not all.) 
plus the 9'2 is too heavy :laughing: 
I'm gonna go excersise by walking from the computer to the tv.


----------



## get-er-done

H20-32;1127745 said:


> First off this is a thread,just letting Bucket the orignal post know that his Tundra will be fine with his new setup.My reply #12 was just stating to Bucket that a 9' BOSS TE only dropped my frontend 1".I only hitched up to just help a friend with his 9' TE doing some maintance for him.Also the Boss mounting for the sport duties & 10'ers are different.As a stated to AJSLAND Boss 9' XT mounted up on my Tundra, just to add a little more weight curb guards and deflector with no ballast in the truck.The combo I run SD 7.5 with wings gives me more options whether its driveways or parking lots. So here are the pics, get out the popcorn.I only hope we all have great winter plowwing the white stuff $$$$$$$$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for repoman.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to help our troops, sign up for SCFT www.projectevergreen.com


I'm new to the site and have done alot reading. I also have a 08 Tundra Reg cab with a 8.5 western v on front. Truck did need a leveling kit and ballest in the back but unlike my 05 2500 hd with 9.5 western v, leveling kit and wieght in the back the tundra has no problem going over curbs to push snow back. Something that my Chevy can't do. I do believe that there is only a 100 pounds difference between plows. Not to mention more HP in the Tundra


----------



## jackc

I 'm preety impressed with pictures. I've just got rid of 09 GMC and Boss plow. Looking for another truchk and because Ford, GMC, Dodge have issdues placing plows on crew cab trucks, I was interested to know how it's going with your Tundra and Boss plow?

Does it handle the snow well? Does it bottom out too much.

Thanks


----------



## nhgranite

ajslands;1126010 said:


> Okay.


hey ****** is your life so sad you need to comment on **** you know nothing about? you shouldn't talk about trucks you can't afford. payup:laughing:


----------



## 04tundra

way to shut em up H20-32. im also a tundra fan, your truck looks great and im sure it plows awesome. cant stand these guys bashing the tundras all the time...

the tundras a tough. i bet these guys don't know that the tundras front wheel bearings are BIGGER then the ford F-250/350/450's.

kinda sad...



> hey ****** is your life so sad you need to comment on **** you know nothing about? you shouldn't talk about trucks you can't afford.


x2


----------



## rototiller

Hey Guys, my name is Donald, I'm picking up a 2004 Tundra 4.7L V8 on Tuesday from a dealer and I want to put a plow on for personal use, maybe my son's drive way also...It has the front brush grille with Hella lights, I guess that will need to come off? In my area I have only noticed Meyers and Boss dealers but I was never in the market before.
I'm not looking for overkill but something I won't regret the first 18" snow fall either...

Enjoyed this thread, great information


----------



## 04tundra

i would stick to a 7 - 7.5 foot poly plow -not steel. just to keep the weight down since your only doing 2 driveways. as for make..dealer support is always good. but everyone has their preferences


----------



## rototiller

04tundra;1346238 said:


> i would stick to a 7 - 7.5 foot poly plow -not steel. just to keep the weight down since your only doing 2 driveways. as for make..dealer support is always good. but everyone has their preferences


Thanks, I will check with the two nearest dealer 8-10 miles away, I found a Western dealer maybe 15-20 miles away so none are that far away.


----------



## mercer_me

rototiller;1346021 said:


> Hey Guys, my name is Donald, I'm picking up a 2004 Tundra 4.7L V8 on Tuesday from a dealer and I want to put a plow on for personal use, maybe my son's drive way also...It has the front brush grille with Hella lights, I guess that will need to come off? In my area I have only noticed Meyers and Boss dealers but I was never in the market before.
> I'm not looking for overkill but something I won't regret the first 18" snow fall either...
> 
> Enjoyed this thread, great information


As far as I know, the 7.5' Boss Sport Duty is the biggest plow you can put on a first gen. Tundra.


----------

